# forum upgraded to use HTTPS



## TUGBrian (Oct 10, 2017)

we recently updated the forum to now utilize https by default, please please let us know if you run into any issues with browsing the forums or any errors or anything for that matter that seems out of the ordinary.

thanks!


----------



## davidvel (Oct 11, 2017)

Working!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 11, 2017)

ok, took a bit longer than I thought...but all connections to the forums should now default to use https..and thus our forums are secure!

as mentioned above, if you encounter anything wonky...please post (and if you cant post, email me at tug@tug2.net)


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 11, 2017)

No problems as of 6:55 AM.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks Brian! I never would've noticed it if you didn't point it out. All's well.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 11, 2017)

yea if we do it right...nothing at all should change as far as the end user is concerned!

however google started penalizing sites that did not do this in search result rankings...and also with the browser warnings in chrome.  thankfully it wasnt all that big of a deal to reconfigure the forum!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 11, 2017)

It's good to go at my house. 

Dave


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 15, 2017)

Never let it be said that Tug is not up-to-date. Thanks, Brian!


----------



## rfc0001 (Jan 9, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> we recently updated the forum to now utilize https by default, please please let us know if you run into any issues with browsing the forums or any errors or anything for that matter that seems out of the ordinary.
> 
> thanks!


Glad to see this .

I would also recommend enabling Image Proxy in XF to avoid mixed content warnings:





Convert Image XF Add-on (and Convert Image All for existing posts) also are good for avoiding mixed content warnings since they convert all hotlinked images to Attachments and avoid broken image links down the road.  You'll still need to proxy images since you'll have a handful of http images in people's signatures.


----------

